# NEW! SCORPION & LITE HAWK HUNTER Non-glare finish/matte black wts./Discount prices!



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*NEW! SCORPION & LITE HAWK HUNTER Non-glare finish/matte black wts./Discount prices!*

We at *Bernie’s Control Freak Stabilizers *have created *TWO* new ultimate hunting stabilizers; an ultralite 1.7 oz. carbon-weave pattern stabilizer with superior stiffness-to-weight ratio. We added a proprietary non-glare finish to the carbon rod. The result THE NEW LITE HAWK HUNTER. 

Also the *NEW SCORPION HUNTER *, an ultra stiff stabilizer which also has a carbon weave pattern and the same non-glare finish as the Lite Hawk Hunter.

You can choose from either the *NEW SCORPION HUNTER* or the *LITE HAWK HUNTER* in a 6” or 8” rod and one 4 oz., 6 oz., 8 oz., 10 oz. or 12 oz. end weight and one Jumbo BowJax, for one low price of $49.95 (retail approximately $80.) plus $6.00 shipping (US only). 

To calculate your finished stabilizer weight, add 3 oz. (total weight of the 8” carbon rod, the bow jax and the flathead screw) to your chosen end weight. For example, pictured* LITE HAWK HUNTER* has 6 oz. weight. Total weight would be approximately 9 oz. ,if you have chosen the the *LITE HAWK HUNTER* Add 1/2 oz. more if you have chosen the *NEW SCORPION HUNTER*.
Note there is a $5.00 up-charge for the 10” rod for either the *NEW SCORPION HUNTER* or *LITE HAWK HUNTER*, $7.00 extra for an additional Jumbo BowJax. The AT price for extra weights are: 4 oz. is $13, 6 oz. is $15, 8 oz. is $17, 10 oz. is $19 and 12 oz. is $21.

The 4 oz., 6 oz. and 8 oz. weights are 1 ¾” diameter. The 10 oz. and 12 oz. weights are 2 3/8” diameter. All are matte black powdercoat and are countersunk to take a flathead screw (included).

*As always, the NEW SCORPION HUNTER AND LITE HAWK HUNTER are covered under our 30 day money back guarantee.*

For additional stabilizers with different configurations, see pictures #15-#22 on our other thread "NEW!! BOWHUNTER STABILIZERS with matte black weights $39.95 and up!” 

*We don’t take PM orders*, so please call 614-322-1038 11AM to 7PM EST 7 days a week to order. We take Visa, MasterCard and Discover, Money Order or Paypal. (Paypal U.S. only) We ship all stabilizers by US Priority Mail. Most stabilizers are shipped disassembled in a flat rate envelope are $6.00 anywhere in the continental US.

Visit our website at www.robinhoodvideos.com to see our other products.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

reference


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

